# Surf N Turf



## cowgirl (Dec 28, 2009)

This was to be my Christmas dinner.... it was a couple of days late, but better late than never. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








King crab legs on the drum....


a pouch of pototoes and onions with butter and Harley's rub....





and ribeyes.....




The legs are cooked so they only took about 35 minutes to heat up and soak in the smokey flavor...






the crab, steak with mushrooms, tatoes and salad...












Thanks for looking!


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 28, 2009)

nice...,  crab legs of the smoker are a nice treat.

also nice plate presentation.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 28, 2009)

Looks Great Jeanie...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Where did you learn to take pics like those?


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 28, 2009)

A diinner fit for a Queen! Very nice presentation, just as expected. Now that was a meal worth waiting for, thanks for sharing Jeanie.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you Jim, Paul and Rich! Paul, I think I'm still learning. lol   Right now I point and click. Some day I'd like to learn the right way to do it. 

Thanks!!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 28, 2009)

Very nice meal and great pics too, as always!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 28, 2009)

Boy are you gonna have Followers and Stalkers Then...


----------



## alx (Dec 28, 2009)

I think you hit all my favorite food groups...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bbq engineer (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice Legs Cowgirl! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just curious, did the smoke enhance the delicate flavor of the crab legs?  I am sure it could overwhelm quickly if not put under your careful eyes.  Great job as usual.


----------



## tender loins (Dec 28, 2009)

Are those them new "pre-slit" crab legs like Aldi's is now selling? I love king crab except for all the wrestling to get the meat.


----------



## treegje (Dec 28, 2009)

another fantastic meal Jeanie,Yummy looking' eats


----------



## smokeguy (Dec 28, 2009)

Another fine meal!

How long did you keep the potatoes in there?  I assume there is a range between still raw and "creamed" pototoes too?


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 28, 2009)

Really nice job!


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice Presentation!


----------



## bigslick (Dec 28, 2009)

WOW!  That plate looks great!
Any tips on the crab legs?  I bought a case and ate some for Christmas, did them in the oven, never thought of smoking them...
Thanks for sharing!
Godspeed,
bigslick


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks folks!
Thank you Scarbelly!
Paul...that's all I need. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Alex.. me too! I love crab legs and rib eyes. 

lol BBQ Engineer! I use a low heat and bring the legs up to temperature slowly..they take on a delicate smoke flavor. Since they are already cooked it doesn't take long. This batch took about 35 minutes. 

Tender loins, these were the pre-slit king crab legs. I got them at a Dillons grocery store. It sure makes them easier to eat! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Geert...thank you!! 

Smokeguy, I should have specified! The rib eyes and tato pouch were grilled. The potatoes take about 20 minutes and need flipped every once in awhile. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Big Train and Band Collector... I appreciate you looking. Thanks for the kind comments too. :)


Bigslick, I just keep a close eye on them. I like to use a low heat too...they seem to take on more smoke that way without drying out.
Hope you have great luck with yours. :)


Thanks again folks!


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 29, 2009)

Jeanie that is just a beautiful plate of food. I love the surf and turf and your presentation makes me want some right now. Thanks for sharing. You're the best.


----------



## nwdave (Dec 29, 2009)

Now all I have to do is figure out how to add Mahi Mahi to your menu.  That was the first thing SWMBO uttered upon seeing your beautiful pictures.  Your masterpieces are a true inspiration.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 29, 2009)

Man oh Man you have done it again with your imagination on the meal and the plating was really good too.


----------

